# Theatrial fog using only water.



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

So, recalling the hallowed haunting grounds no longer being done in studio city, and after watching home and gardens "haunted house" special last night (way to go brewster yard haunt for getting on and representing us!!!!) It was brought before me again...


these people have "movie connections" and they get these foggers they use on sets that use just normal water, no fog juice, no other chemicals, and they get the best fog I've ever seen. 

Hallowed haunting grounds had the fogger used in the movie ET... the guy on the home and gardens special never said where he got his.

Neither place showed me the unit!!!


From what I can tell this is a CLOSELY guarded theatre secret, which is kind of stupid if you ask me because some of the greatest theatre secrets are out there for anyone to learn about, pepper's ghost, talking heads, ect... this is so simple and so silly...

ok enough ranting... now a plea


Anyone ever seen something on how to make one of these units? how hard could it be? I mean, there's probably pressure involved, no biggie for anyone who's done a penumatic prop. 

it's killing me I can't find any how-to info out there on how to make one of these fog arays. Anyone know how? Baring this I may tap on myown theatre connections and see if I can at least get face time on one... if I do, I'll post a how to myself.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

John Lugwig has a post on his blog about the water based system he has been using.

http://www.theludwigs.com/fog/

Here's a direct link to the company: http://www.fogmachines.com/


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

I assume these are industrial sized versions of those fountain/cauldron/skull misters - ultrasonic or something I believe. Not sure exactly where you might find one though.


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for bringing this up. I've been wondering about it since I saw the HGTV show last night. I don't have 12K to fork out at the moment but I bet it is possible to build one given the right stuff.


----------

